# North Texas people



## ScoobyRoo20 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have no plans really for the rest of the week. Are there any cool places to just go photo crazy? (a photo op around every turn) 
Looking for something to do in Dallas through Denton area. Help a sista out ya'll =):hug::


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 26, 2006)

There is the Fort Worth Stock Show going on.  The Arboretum in Dallas, the Botanic Gardens in Fort Worth, White Rock Lake.  DFW National Cemetary, Fair Park, Highland Park.  Dallas Zoo, Fort Worth Zoo, Downtown Dallas...  There's a ton of places--take your pick.


----------

